# Toy Poodle Breeder in Singapore?



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

One of our members lives in Taipei perhaps you can pm him for a lead.......his PF name is KCHEN95..........Also, if you put 'HONG KONG' in the PF search bar some other members past threads come up .....You are definately far far away from the USA!!! LOL! Or maybe seek out a kennel club ???? Oh yeah another member here is .'MULLYMAN' he is living in China somewhere........and I think you can also find him on UTube!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Mullyman is in Japan Are there any exceptions to import regulations for show dogs?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mfmst said:


> Mullyman is in Japan Are there any exceptions to import regulations for show dogs?



Didn't Mullyman buy his poodle in a pet shop, he said because there was no such thing as a private breeder there?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes, I remember TP. I wasn't suggesting they use Mullyman's source, although he seems to have gotten lucky. Trying to find a way to get a really great Toy into Singapore if good breeders aren't abundant in the country.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

There is a Face Book page that may help. It's called Toy Poodle Club-Singapore. Just type that in, and it should come up. It looks like a pretty active page, so if you made a post there, you should get a response. Or, you could also do a private message. 

Also, I did a search on FB and came up with Thunderation Silver Poodles in Tokyo, and Tokyo South Show Dog Club in Chiba, Japan. Not sure if that helps.

Good luck!


----------



## Littlelisette (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi,

I brought Lisette over from Japan. But it was an intensive and lengthy process. I considered importing a dog from there since I will be travelling to visit in April, but I had to start Lisette's process around 90 days before we moved. So it would be a lot of work for the breeder, and at minimum they would need to have an English speaking vet to use for all the paperwork.


----------



## Littlelisette (Mar 12, 2014)

Tried them- they say that any post about adoption/buying a poodle will be deleted ;(


----------



## Littlelisette (Mar 12, 2014)

Unfortunately, no. I brought Lisette over and it was quite the adventure. I am considering it now but the breeder would need to be extremely flexible and have an English speaking vet for all the paperwork...

Even then, finding a good breeder in Japan tends to be a challenge. There are a lot of questionable ones there as well ;(


----------

